# Test. level



## PB&J (Dec 13, 2002)

I got my results back from my total testosterone test. It says it's at 276 and the normal range is 241- 900. Doesn't that still seem low even though I am in the normal range?

How does this affect me. I am 28 years old I thought I would at least hit mid range of the normal scale but i guess not.

Might account for me gaining 30 lbs in the last year and I don't mean hard muscle. I don't usually eat a lot, sometimes my wife eats more than I do and she doesn't gain weight at all.


Any suggestions?


----------



## Arnold (Dec 13, 2002)

wow, you are definitely a candidate for testosterone treatment, e.g. androgel. 

when was the test taken? if taken first thing in the morning that is very low, you should be around 500/ng.

what did the doctor say? will he Rx you androgel?


----------



## PB&J (Dec 13, 2002)

The test was taken at 8:00am right when the lab opened. 

I just received the results yesterday and haven't heard anything from the doctor, I am sure his response would be that it's in the normal range so I shouldn't be to concerned.

I am concerned though. It's very depressing in more ways than one.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 13, 2002)

well, it's not really normal because in the morning your T level should be at it's highest, that's why there is a range of 241-900. So if your T level was tested again at say 8pm it would probably be at 100-150/ng.
What kind of doctor recommended the test?


----------



## PB&J (Dec 13, 2002)

He didn't recommend it, I asked for it because I had some concerns.

Do the doctors normally call, do you think he would be contacting me or would I have to do it?


----------



## Arnold (Dec 13, 2002)

what kind of doctor is this?


----------



## PB&J (Dec 13, 2002)

Regular MD I guess, he's pretty young, He got all suspicious when I asked for the test. I explained my reasons and then he said sure. Except he wouldn't do the free test like I wanted.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 13, 2002)

it's highly unlikely that a family practice doctor will Rx you testosterone.

try a Urologist.


----------



## PB&J (Dec 13, 2002)

Ok I will do that. Thanks.


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> it's highly unlikely that a family practice doctor will Rx you testosterone.
> 
> try a Urologist.


 A urologist???   Why is this?


----------



## Arnold (Dec 14, 2002)

because endocronolgists are dickheads! 

urologists are just more liberal and they work with a lot of older men 40+ so it's something they do regulary.


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

gotcha!


----------



## cornfed (Dec 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> because endocronolgists are dickheads!
> 
> urologists are just more liberal and they work with a lot of older men 40+ so it's something they do regulary.


Exactly 

Hell, w/ those levels, you could ask to be put on cypionate


----------



## PB&J (Dec 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> Exactly
> 
> Hell, w/ those levels, you could ask to be put on cypionate




After one week of getting the run around, the doctor finally left a message with the nurse to tell me that he won't do anything because the levels is within the "Normal" range. 
I asked to see a urologist but guess what, I need that doctors refferral to see one. 

What a bunch of crap. I am totally pissed. I asked to speak to the doctor directly and he won't call me back. 

Another doctor that really cares.


----------



## cornfed (Dec 18, 2002)

That's fuqqed.  I know men who have been given scripts @ levels of 300-310ng.  Demand a second opinion and tell him that _he's_ providing _you_ the service and you expect him to do just that.  If a Dr. is refusing to treat you, go elsewhere.  That's unethical.


----------



## PB&J (Dec 18, 2002)

I know is fuqqed, I will try to see another doctor, but it's so damn hard with the healthcare providers  here. They always give you the run around and then you have to wait weeks to get a new health card so you can walk in to the doctor. I also wonder if it's because it's an HMO.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 18, 2002)

that does not surprise me at all.

why do you need a referal, and why won't the doctor give you one?


----------



## PB&J (Dec 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> that does not surprise me at all.
> 
> why do you need a referal, and why won't the doctor give you one?



I guess it's part of the Health care provider's plan.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 18, 2002)

well, you can always go see a specialist on your own and pay cash.


----------



## PB&J (Dec 18, 2002)

That would be expensive.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 19, 2002)

not really, probably $150 for the doctor visit, but either way how bad do you want to "fix" your problem?


----------



## PB&J (Dec 19, 2002)

I do want the problem fixed, that test explains a lot. I have the option of changing doctors but It will take sometime.


----------



## LiftHardGainBig (Dec 26, 2002)

Not asking what your specific problems are,  but what type of problems can a person experience with low levels of testosterome?    Decreased sexual drive would be one im sure...what else tho?


----------



## Arnold (Dec 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by LiftHardGainBig *_
> Not asking what your specific problems are,  but what type of problems can a person experience with low levels of testosterome?    Decreased sexual drive would be one im sure...what else tho?




Knowing the Symptoms of Low T

Some typical signs of low testosterone, also called hypogonadism, may include:

Decreased sex drive 
Erectile dysfunction (ED) 
Increased irritability or depression 
Fatigue 
Noticeable body changes, such as increased breast size 
Reduced sperm count 
Inability to concentrate 


When men have a prolonged and severe decrease in testosterone production, they may experience:

Reduced muscle mass and strength 
Loss of body hair 
Smaller, softer testes 
Osteoporosis 


In younger men, low testosterone production may reduce the development of body and facial hair, muscle mass and genitals. In addition, their voices may fail to deepen.


----------



## PB&J (Jan 24, 2003)

*About time!*

Finally after waiting patiently I got to see and endo. He was really cool and when I showed him my results he immediately signed me up for a number of tests to see why my level is low. I feel so much better now that they are going to do more tests. He really took the time to explain things.
I was really down about the whole situation. Now hopefully I will get some answers and fix whats broken.


----------



## LiftHardGainBig (Jan 24, 2003)

Glad to hear it PB&J.  I hope things work out well for ya, im sure they will.


----------



## PB&J (Jan 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by LiftHardGainBig *_
> Glad to hear it PB&J.  I hope things work out well for ya, im sure they will.




Thanks.


----------



## cornfed (Jan 27, 2003)

Best of luck, bro


----------



## PB&J (Jan 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> Best of luck, bro



Thanks. I should know in a few days what's going on.


----------



## PB&J (Jan 28, 2003)

*HMMMMM*

Yesterday I went in to get a shot Of Test. Cyp. 200mg. I guess they are giving me a low dose based on the previous tests I had done in the beggining of this post, until the new test results come in to make me feel better.

I didn't even feel the needle. I don't feel any different today either.

Does the injection usually hurt, or at least do you feel anything? Bruising?

Any comments??


----------



## joecamp4 (Jan 28, 2003)

Hey PB&J...Glad to see the endo is going to help you out.  We are in the same boat.  My Doc has me on 200mg of Cyp every 2 weeks.  It took me a coupla days before I "felt" it.  and what I experienced was more energy, more focus and a better overall mood.
With my experience, the injection did not hurt.  I was nervous as hell standing there holding the needle for the first time, but when I did it, it was painless.  No bruising, no pain.  Now I dont even give it a second thought.  Are you gonna be doing your own injections or is the doc doing them for you?


----------



## PB&J (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by joecamp4 *_
> Hey PB&J...Glad to see the endo is going to help you out.  We are in the same boat.  My Doc has me on 200mg of Cyp every 2 weeks.  It took me a coupla days before I "felt" it.  and what I experienced was more energy, more focus and a better overall mood.
> With my experience, the injection did not hurt.  I was nervous as hell standing there holding the needle for the first time, but when I did it, it was painless.  No bruising, no pain.  Now I dont even give it a second thought.  Are you gonna be doing your own injections or is the doc doing them for you?



Hey Joe. For now the Dr. is going to do it once a month, until the new test results come back, that way he can monitor the dose. He said after a few months when he knows exactly what I need he will let me do it at home.


----------



## joecamp4 (Feb 6, 2003)

Hey PB & J...Just checking in to see if you are feeling better after the Cyp injection.  Any other updates?

Joe


----------



## PB&J (Feb 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by joecamp4 *_
> Hey PB & J...Just checking in to see if you are feeling better after the Cyp injection.  Any other updates?
> 
> Joe



Hi Joe, To  be completely honest I didn't even feel the injection point in my muscles until 4 days later, I don't think it did anything, I didn't have any feelings of extreme energy or anything. Maybe a little mental clarity. No change in the libido at all. That's about it. 

I am not due for another shot for three more weeks. Then the Doc and I are supposed to talk about his latest blood test findings and adjust dosage then. 

How about you, feel any better?


----------



## joecamp4 (Feb 6, 2003)

Ya, its been good for me...energy, focus etc...hasnt done much for libido, unfortunatley.  Next dose will be saturday...looking forward to it.


----------



## PB&J (Feb 6, 2003)

I am wondering if my dosage is just to low. I weight about 220 lbs. I think maybe i need a bigger shot seeing as though I weight a lot, no it's not all muscle.
 What do you weigh Joe?


----------



## joecamp4 (Feb 7, 2003)

that could be the case.  Because you had mentioned hes gonna give you a dose every month.  instead of a bigger dose, he may just have to increase the frequency.  My understanding is that a dose of Cyp lasts 2 weeks

I weigh 180 and im getting a shot every 2 weeks


----------

